
El Paquete Semanal: The Week's Internet in Havana - anonu
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3173574.3174213
======
dougmwne
I hope this makes it to the hn front page today. Aside from being some wicked
good cyberpunk inspiration, it's also a facinating investigation of how
consumer demand shapes a very different kind of internet.

